# noalox



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's always a good idea.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's always a good idea.


 

I AGREE....100%:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The NEC answer is no, only if the terminals require it and then 110.3(B) would apply.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I use Noalox and wd-40 to lube my pliers.. Works great and last a long time.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I looked closer and if it says CU/AL on it then you don't need it. But it sounds like it's a good idea to put it one anyway.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Even though the lugs are Cu/Al, the Al wire manufacturer may require it.

So, yes.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

in any case, you should be using noalox or deox as i call it on the threads of the set screws of your lugs is just as important! If you ever have attempted to undo lugs that were NOT deoxed....you would understand! I have had to replace really expensive breakers only because the lugs were jacked up......


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I use noalox lots of places. Sometime not even aluminum involved. I figure it's better than nothing, and have not found any evidence that it is harmful


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have done jobs were it was speced on threads of pipe.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

an inspector in providence wanted us put noalox on the copper wires inside of a meter socket


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

acro said:


> I use noalox lots of places. Sometime not even aluminum involved. I figure it's better than nothing, and have not found any evidence that it is harmful


 We use it on copper splices in really wet areas, with the same logic.

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I have done jobs were it was speced on threads of pipe.





NEVERSEEZE .... .... Maybe?

I do not think it is the same thing!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> NEVERSEEZE .... .... Maybe?
> 
> I do not think it is the same thing!


No I have had to use it also, it was actual noalox


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use noalox on the threads of rigid risers. It serves two purposes. One is good connection between pipe and hub. Another is that it acts like pipe dope to keep water out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I use noalox on the threads of rigid risers. It serves two purposes. One is good connection between pipe and hub. Another is that it acts like pipe dope to keep water out.


 
Yup I agree, just a better install overall. I also use it when the wiring connections are in a wet area like junction boxes around pools, underground, dock wiring, and that type of thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The NEC answer is no, only if the terminals require it and then 110.3(B) would apply.


 
That kind of sounds like that "minimum" code Mike Holmes is always bitching about.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I use noalox on the threads of rigid risers. It serves two purposes. One is good connection between pipe and hub. Another is that it acts like pipe dope to keep water out.


I use it on exterior light bulb sockets .

It prevents the bulb getting seized up inside the fixture.

Salt air corrosion does a job on oceanfront homes.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> NEVERSEEZE .... .... Maybe?
> 
> I do not think it is the same thing!


No, noalox. I am aware of the difference.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I use it on exterior light bulb sockets .
> 
> It prevents the bulb getting seized up inside the fixture.
> 
> Salt air corrosion does a job on oceanfront homes.


That is a great idea. High corrosion here too.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Not required by code
Not a bad idea to use it

If it is used it must be used as per the manufactures instructions 

99% of people DO NOT apply it correctly. Which in turns takes something that is not required by code and creates a code violation !


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

i use deox on all aluminum connections even if its al/cu rated


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I use it on exterior light bulb sockets .
> 
> It prevents the bulb getting seized up inside the fixture.
> 
> Salt air corrosion does a job on oceanfront homes.



Thanks - never really occurred to me to use it there. I do frequently use a clear dielectric grease for that, however.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

in canada it is code

*12-118 Termination and splicing of aluminum conductors*
(1)
Adequate precaution shall be given to the termination and splicing of aluminum conductors, including the 
removal of insulation and separators, the cleaning (wire brushing) of stranded conductors, and the 
compatibility and installation of fittings.
(2)
A joint compound, capable of penetrating the oxide film and preventing its reforming, shall be used for 
terminating or splicing all sizes of stranded aluminum conductors, unless the termination or splice is 
approved for use without compound and is so marked

i have not seen one marked stating nolox was not required yet.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

everything in moderation......


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> everything in moderation......


If you use more than a thin coat, you are using too much. Besides that, I generally use it in panels and service equipment. Who the hell would gob it in a plastic device box?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I use it on exterior light bulb sockets .
> 
> It prevents the bulb getting seized up inside the fixture.
> 
> Salt air corrosion does a job on oceanfront homes.


I posted that on a forum, maybe this one, some years ago, and I *think* I got blasted for it:laughing: My the times are changing.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The NEC answer is no, only if the terminals require it and then 110.3(B) would apply.


 The NEC is a minimum requirement...:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Aegis said:


> Or only under certain circumstances?


Only when I know an inspector is gonna have a bitch fit that there isn't any on the terminations. Some days I'm just not up to hearing idiots complain. 


As for the filling wire nuts with it, if it's a location that warrants something more then a regular nut I'm gonna use a DB wire nut or heat shrink but splices. 


I really hate any type/brand of noalox, I had a bottle of it get kinda brittle and crack in my truck box awhile back and the **** got everywhere in my bin of chemicals.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

East Coast Paul said:


> in canada it is code
> 
> *12-118 Termination and splicing of aluminum conductors*
> (1)
> ...


The first one goes against some manufacturers instructions.

The second one is just odd.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I always use ox guard on all aluminum connections and the threads. In someones really damp basement I use ox guard on everything. Nothing worse than going in there later to find everything set up and the breakers terminals all rusted. Worked on a panel a few years ago and they said it had been worked on a number of times. Pull meter replaced all the breakers used ox guard on everything and they say no more problems. The terminals were so rusted I could not remove any wires. That stuff is well worth using.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> everything in moderation......



That is funny....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cowboyznindianz said:


> The NEC is a minimum requirement...:no:


No kidding, probably why I made clear I was giving a code answer. 


Personally I use Nolox as little as possible and I hate those that put it on everything.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I posted that on a forum, maybe this one, some years ago, and I *think* I got blasted for it:laughing: My the times are changing.


I think it is stupid and if I was an inspector I might fail someone for doing so just to bust balls. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I use noalox on the threads of rigid risers. It serves two purposes. One is good connection between pipe and hub. Another is that it acts like pipe dope to keep water out.


All I run is GRC for an oil lease, mostly on the beach. Every piece of conduit, UNY, EYS, Seal tite connector, screws for motor peckerheads, panel screws, GUAT, GUAX Boxes...........basically, anything that has a thread on it, gets some STL 8 grease!:thumbup:
I think I have at least 4 bottles on my truck, always.
http://www.elliottelectric.com/InventoryFiles/SpecSheets/CRS/STL8.pdf










This is what I use for electrical connections.
http://www.penn-union.com/ref%20material/Properties%20of%20CUAL-AID%20CUAL-GEL.pdf
Eric37 said he used a similar product on another thread. They are both a much better product than noalox.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Props to the guy above for using the correct products for the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Props to the guy above for using the correct products for the job. :thumbsup:


Thanks BBQ. Do you see my sharpie mark?:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> > If you use more than a thin coat, you are using too much. Besides that, I generally use it in panels and service equipment.
> 
> 
> read what i wrote 277
> ...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I think it is stupid and if I was an inspector I might fail someone for doing so just to bust balls. :laughing:


I have yet to see an inspector unscrew a lamp to check the threads. And STL8 is great and better suited for rigid, I won't lose any sleep over a little noalox. Now, go slow smoke yourself.:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

In the picture, the conduit in the trench.

Is it reduced from 1" to 3/4"?

Why the tape?

Just curious! Not trying to raise sh!t.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chicken steve said:


>


 Good thing I watched this, now I know not to use a 5,300° torch flame on my aluminum terminations. :whistling2: 

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I have yet to see an inspector unscrew a lamp to check the threads. And STL8 is great and better suited for rigid, I won't lose any sleep over a little noalox. Now, go slow smoke yourself.:laughing:


Why not just spread bacon fat all over the threads, that would be just as correct as using Nolox for pipe dope.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Good thing I watched this, now I know not to use a 5,300° torch flame on my aluminum terminations. :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Sh!t, I have to tell my guy to put away the plasma torch.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I posted that on a forum, maybe this one, some years ago, and I *think* I got blasted for it:laughing: My the times are changing.


Probably by one of the "you know the nec is just code minimum " guys that are not living in the real world.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Why not just spread bacon fat all over the threads, that would be just as correct as using Nolox for pipe dope.:laughing:


Mmmmmmmmmmm.... bacon


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> In the picture, the conduit in the trench.
> 
> Is it reduced from 1" to 3/4"?
> 
> ...


It is all 3/4. 

Pipe wrap is a polyvinyl chloride film coated with a rubber resin adhesive which protects pipe, joints, conduit and couplings for overhead or direct burial applications. It is corrosion and puncture resistant. 

I hope that answers your question. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Probably by one of the "you know the nec is just code minimum " guys that are not living in the real world.


Actually, using the wrong product when there are correct products available for all the things listed above seems pretty real world hack.:thumbsup:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> an inspector in providence wanted us put noalox on the copper wires inside of a meter socket


Worked for an EC in the 50's who installed AL conduit in the Quaker Oats plant in New Bedford. We used NoLox (or equal) on the threads. How are they holding up?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I brush my teeth with nolox, it can't hurt any, but I wish they made it mint flavored.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Actually, using the wrong product when there are correct products available for all the things listed above seems pretty real world hack.:thumbsup:


I'm not 100% convinced on that point. Just because a product wasn't expressly designed to do something doesn't mean it isn't suitable for the task. Lock nut pliers are available, but most of us use a screw driver, which it wasn't designed for. 

And besides that, you were one of the foremost champions of Cletis' MC strapping solution, when there are correct products made for that. Smear some anti oxidant on a light bulb or pipe thread, and suddenly the tune has changed. Both sides of the mouth?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I brush my teeth with nolox, it can't hurt any, but I wish they made it mint flavored.


Strange you say that, 'cause I use Preperation H on aluminum conductors. I just wish preperations A thru G had been as effective.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Strange you say that, 'cause I use Preperation H on aluminum conductors. I just wish preperations A thru G had been as effective.:laughing:


 
Well even though aluminum conductors can be a real PIA I don't think Preperation H is exactly the right chemical for them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I brush my teeth with nolox, it can't hurt any, but I wish they made it mint flavored.


Exactly my point. :thumbsup:


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Actually, using the wrong product when there are correct products available for all the things listed above seems pretty real world hack.:thumbsup:


 
Actually, the last refinery project I was on was an all aluminum conduit job...Although noalox is made for aluminum, the job did call specifically for STL8 which is made for any metal to metal thread application...


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm not 100% convinced on that point. Just because a product wasn't expressly designed to do something doesn't mean it isn't suitable for the task. Lock nut pliers are available, but most of us use a screw driver, which it wasn't designed for.
> 
> And besides that, you were one of the foremost champions of Cletis' MC strapping solution, when there are correct products made for that. Smear some anti oxidant on a light bulb or pipe thread, and suddenly the tune has changed. Both sides of the mouth?


This just further proves my earlier post.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Before...








look at all that grease!:whistling2:








After:thumbup:









This is what I use for conductors. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

and 9 outta 10 dentists say..............?

~CS~


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't use a propane torch on your teeth.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> and 9 outta 10 dentists say..............?
> 
> ~cs~


open wide


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

*We're not going to hurt each other ..are we?*



RobRoy said:


> open wide


better carry your canary to the vet it needs some plaque removed:laughing:


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

cowboyznindianz said:


> Actually, the last refinery project I was on was an all aluminum conduit job...Although noalox is made for aluminum, the job did call specifically for STL8 which is made for any metal to metal thread application...


On RMC long runs ... the threads were coated to insure the best Ground Return.... There is a limit , to the length , you can run rigid when using it
for an EGC.

PENETROX was the chit for me ! 


Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

donaldelectrician said:


> On RMC long runs ... the threads were coated to insure the best Ground Return.... There is a limit , to the length , you can run rigid when using it
> for an EGC.
> 
> PENETROX was the chit for me !
> ...


Documentation please.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...vNwQuh&sig=AHIEtbTgpq9kETPCr26oj_BwecsD0t-9pQ

flash point= 310F

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

One of my guys serviced a 4000 amp Bolted pressure switch, it was frozen closed, Seems the last yahoo that tried to service the switch utilized NoLox.

A MAJOR NO NO, utilize the right lubricant for the job.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> One of my guys serviced a 4000 amp Bolted pressure switch, it was frozen closed, Seems the last yahoo that tried to service the switch utilized NoLox.
> 
> A MAJOR NO NO, utilize the right lubricant for the job.


so what would be right for that application?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

_It makes as much sense as using Noalox_​


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> _It makes as much sense as using Noalox_​


Documentation please....:laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Pringleand BoltSwitch, Recommend using Rheolube 363, Square D (BoltLoc) recommends the Mobilgrease 28 (I need to verify the Square D, as I do not have the paper work with me).


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Documentation please....:laughing::laughing::no:


My first thought... I use that for frying ... Do we wanna fry it?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hell... Use KY :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

brian john said:


> Documentation please.


I don't have the link but I'm sure someone does. Georgia Tech did a study a number of years ago that determined the length that metal conduits could be ran and still have a low enough impedence to operate the OCPD. Also mentioned in the Soares book.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I don't have the link but I'm sure someone does. Georgia Tech did a study a number of years ago that determined the length that metal conduits could be ran and still have a low enough impedence to operate the OCPD. Also mentioned in the Soares book.


 
I know that, going from memory, (not reading all the past post again) I thought someone said NoLox would improve the effectivness of the conduit as a EGC.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*I was taught conduit was the best EGC*

Electrons travel on the outside of a surface, that is partially why nicked wires are so bad. Thus a run of Conduit properly terminated would be the best EGC. Is this not true? Did my all wise Master electrician from 20 years ago mis-understand?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Sky Seattle said:


> Electrons travel on the outside of a surface, that is partially why nicked wires are so bad. Thus a run of Conduit properly terminated would be the best EGC. Is this not true? Did my all wise Master electrician from 20 years ago mis-understand?


Only problem is conduit connections get rusty and loose over time.
I had an instructor say the best conductor on earth was...the earth, since it had such a large circular mil area.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sky Seattle said:


> Electrons travel on the outside of a surface, that is partially why nicked wires are so bad. Thus a run of Conduit properly terminated would be the best EGC. Is this not true? Did my all wise Master electrician from 20 years ago mis-understand?


 
In a properly installed system, utilizing EMT and a copper EGC, I read somewhere, that 80% of the fault current will be on the EMT, 20% on the copper EGC. The test cited did not take into account other possible paths that are all part of the EGC, duct, water piping, rebar.......


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> In a properly installed system, utilizing EMT and a copper EGC, I read somewhere, that 80% of the fault current will be on the EMT, 20% on the copper EGC. The test cited did not take into account other possible paths that are all part of the EGC, duct, water piping, rebar.......


I've read the same thing Brian. The effective fault current path, just like all parallel resistors, is less than the smallest single path. And, fault current like lightning is not choosey, it follows all the EGC paths, some more than others.


----------



## diyer (Apr 5, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> InPhase277 said:
> 
> 
> > read what i wrote 277
> ...


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

diyer said:


> diyer said:
> 
> 
> > Noalox = About 300F
> ...


----------



## diyer (Apr 5, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> diyer said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Chicken Steve answered his own question in post 63
> ...


----------

